# Any Street Ka Experts out there?



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Just spent an afternoon drying out a Street Ka. 
The front seat wells were flooded with the passenger side being the worst.
Damp mouldy and an ungodly smell to match.:doublesho

Ripped off the front plastic and found the rather flimsy windscreen spoiler was hanging off :wall:and a lot of leaf and tree muck inside:wall:. Reapplied that with a mix of 3M tape and silicone seal.

Jetted out the bay and checked all the seals then applied mastic round the air/pollen filter inlet (no A/C)

No water in the air box and pollen filter dry. Put it all back together and then tried to jet water inside after that with no sucess (good?)

Then took a look at the door seals.

With all the coupe and rag tops I have worked on the windows drop on opening and rise on closing to make a good seal. This Ka doesnt.
So question 1 .... should the windows drop? Tried a Ford window reset nothing....

The door seals don't seem to seal on the window top edge but they do have a drain channel that feeds down the trim (FFS). 

Covered the seals in trim gel and checked all the drains. Jetted the thing again and no water seems to be getting in.

So question 2 ..... are the seals supposed to be like this?

Anyway its all dried out, demoulded, carpet washed, scented (New Car Smell...) and ready for the next down pour but I recon it will be back.

I have learned this model has a poor record. 

So question 3 ...... anyone found a single cause/fix?

It coming back to have a full detail and the headlamps and reversing lamp drained. Oh joy.....


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Have a look though here, http://www.pumapeople.com/wiki/index.php?title=Water_Water_Everywhere The Puma, mk4 Fiesta, mk5 Fiesta and the first generation KA all have the same chassis and have the same issues and problems.

I think there maybe a rubber plug in the floor on the passenger side, has the car gone though an flood water latly?

If so the pressure of the water could of penatrated though.


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, 

The windows dont drop when the doors open or close. 

My girlfriend had an 04 blue streetka and it was the same, Footwell flooded constantly, and when it rained you could see the rain seeping in through between the window and rubber.

Long story short, we spent a fortune replacing rubbers, window regulators to make sure the window was going up and staying up and eventually replaced the winodw. None of which worked and everyone we spoke to said they are all the same and thats just the way they are. Traded it in for a Mini Convertible after a year of having jackets and all sorts ruined.

Worst car we've had, The exterior door handles are weak and snap, the ball joints are crap, the window regualtors go constantly and they are underpowered and terrible on fuel.

Short version: You wont be able to fix it, i promise you, it will always leak.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't offer no help but after months of the wife's flooding I gave up and we p/xed it 

Worst car she's ever owned although she loved it


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I would sell the bloody thing personally. I've heard so many horror stories about the Street Ka, it's just a poorly built car that doesn't deserve having loads of money spent on it.


----------



## Chrisby (Sep 18, 2012)

i work for ford and as stated above, they are all like that its just a bad design for a rag top. The street KA is a no fix im afraid but the fiestas and pumas are an easy fix. The fiesta's doors tend to fill with water and under the dash which is again a bad design.. 
Also the Focus cc is also a terrible car, hell of a dodgy roof leaky and crap.. if u want a convertible never get a ford..lol


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Have to disagree that "they are all like that" . We have had ours for six months now and it's as dry as a bone, both with the soft top up and the hardtop (ours is the Winter Edition"

As stated before, the windows don't drop, but as long as the seals are good and the doors correctly adjusted then the glass fits snugly against the rubber seals. I also have treated them with silicone spray to keep them clean and supple.

I have also looked at a few others recently as my neighbours daughter wants one, and a couple we looked at had signs of leaking, but in both cases the window was not fitting up against the rubber. The one she bought yesterday fits perfectly. On my previous MGF the windows did not seal properly and the rubbers were a bit perished, but it was possible to adjust the windows to get a better fit, and some thin plastic tubing pushed inside the seals made the fit much better. I don't know if this can be done on the Streetka but worth investigating.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Some photos if they help.....


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Many Thanks Folks ..... what a response!
RICH2508 thanks for the pics yup that's how the seals look so it 'normal'

Bentleya BRILLIANT! There was a bit of carpet tape over the hole in the floor with a hole in it FFS

Big lump of mastic seal placed on that.:thumb:

Today's report is that its still dry inside:lol:

I think these 'fashion' cars should be like 'fashion' shoes....indoor use only!

The owner loves it and I think it could look pretty good with a full detail... and yes I expect it to be damp again soon. Then she can flog it during the summer:car:

Thanks again and happy 2013!


----------

